# Comment Customizer son Bureau ?



## Membre supprimé 23628 (29 Mai 2005)

je me permet de lancer un nouveau thread qui se veut serieux , beaucoup de gens aimerait se lancer dans la customisation de leur mac ou du moins bidouiller un peu leur bureau pour lui faire peau neuve .. une ch'tite mue quoi .. 

il y a le topic  *     [Nos desktop sous osX] *pour découvrir les creations de nos designer maison .. (des pro je vous dit ..) (une ovation pour tous ....)


​ 
*Ici, on donne des détails pour customiser, pas de fioritures ni autre ...*

le plan idéal a suivre serait :

* pour faire quoi : (ex : fond écran, icones, théme, etc)
* effet : (ben l'effet : dock transparent, fenetre transparent etc)
* lien : ca coule de source
* prix : gratuit ou shareware .
(* difficulté de prise en main ..)

et tout ce que vous jugez necessaire ...(on m'a toujours dit quand on explique quelque chose , il faut toujours prendre l'autre pour un "con" donc pour les explication allez y .. lachez vous ..)


messieurs les experts : *A vous le clavier ...
*
si un modo pouvait peut etre mettre ce thread en "important" ou en "post-it" pour que cela reste en haut de file, ca serait le must ..


----------



## MacMadam (29 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> *Ici, on donne des détails pour customiser, pas de fioritures ni autre ...*


http://www.macg.co/tribumac/machoo/afficher_sites.php3?aCat=10


----------



## doojay (30 Mai 2005)

et le fantastique: http://www.guikit.com/ Tout nouveau tout bô!!!! Merci encore à AuGie!!!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Mai 2005)

oups ...:rateau: pourtant je vous jure j'avais fait une recherche .. m'enfin ... :rose:


----------



## AuGie (7 Novembre 2005)

Pour information, nous preparons un Tutorial trés complet pour que vous puissiez customiser votre Mac OS X. Trés bientot en ligne


----------



## spritek (7 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Pour information, nous preparons un Tutorial trés complet pour que vous puissiez customiser votre Mac OS X. Trés bientot en ligne



Chouette ça 
 
Merci


----------

